# cabin air filters



## blazewave (Jun 2, 2006)

which year maximas have cabin air filters?

how often should they be changed? is it really necessary? should it be attempted by someone with limited experience?

where is the best place to buy them?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

I gave you your answer in the "General Maxima Discussion" section. Check it out...:fluffy:


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

blazewave said:


> which year maximas have cabin air filters?
> 
> how often should they be changed? is it really necessary? should it be attempted by someone with limited experience?
> 
> where is the best place to buy them?


00-01s are equipped for em, but don't always have em in. 02-03s have em standard. 

Take a look at this write-up and see if its something you can handle: 

http://www.innerbean.com/housecor/cabin_filter.html

You can just change it whenever its dirty. Its hard to provide a fixed interval because we all drive in different conditions.


----------



## Widget (Jan 4, 2006)

Great link! I wish I had the information on the quiting
of the moon roof for my old '96. I now have an '05
but it is quite for now [and now I how to fix it when it
goes].

Bill


----------

